# Blu-Ray mit VLC Mediaplayer & Kodi abspielen Tutorial Windows, OSX, Linux



## BestNoob (21. März 2016)

YOUTUBE Video (dummy):

Blu-Ray mit VLC Mediaplayer & Kodi abspielen Tutorial Windows, OSX, Linux - YouTube

Tutorial wie Ihr gekaufte BluRay Discs im VLC Mediaplayer und Kodi Mediacenter abspielen könnt.

Theoretisch funktioniert das bei allen Playern die BluRays abspielen können.

Step by Step:

- ladet ech die KEYS Database und die AACS Library hier herunter VLC Blu-Ray

- Auf der Website steht wo die Dateien rein müssen. Für Linux, Mac OS X und Windows.

- Bei Windows kommt die KEYDB.cfg nach C:\ProgramData\aacs\
den aacs Ordner erstellt ihr einfach.

Wenn bei euch verstecke Ordner und Systemordner wie ProgramData nicht angezeigt werden müsst Ihr diese sichtbar machen. Dafür drückt ihr kurz die "Alt" Taste im Fenster dann erscheint oben die Symbolleiste dort geht Ihr auf
Extras - Ordneroptionen - Ansicht - "Ausgeblendete Dateien, Ordner und Laufwerke anzeigen."

- Die libaacs.dll kommt direkt in das Hauptverzeichnis des VLC Mediaplayers also C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN\VLC

Schon ist der VLC Mediaplayer in der Lage Handelsübliche Blu-Ray Filme ab zu spielen. Ihr habt allerdings kein Menü, der Film startet direkt.

- Für Kodi kopiert die libaacs.dll nach
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodi\system\players\dvdplayer

Dann benennt die libaacs.dll in libbdplus.dll um und kopiert auch diese in C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodi\system\players\dvdplayer

Danach kann Kodi auch handelsübliche Blurays abspielen.


Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen.
BestNoob


----------



## Kusanar (22. März 2016)

Wahnsinn, dass man nach wie vor extremste Verrenkungen machen muss, um diesen Quark abzuspielen. Und dann wundert sich noch jemand, warum Blu-Ray nie so eingeschlagen hat wie die DVD?

Danke für die Anleitung!


----------



## JackA (22. März 2016)

Danke für die Klasse Anleitung.
Ja, das war schon immer schlimm mit den Blu-Rays.
Ich weiß noch zur Anfangszeit hatte ich einen HTPC schön mit Blu-Ray-Laufwerk und hab mir viele Blu-Rays gekauft. Eingelegt, nix ging. Ahja, natürlich muss man zu dem eh schon 100 Euro teuren Blu-Ray Laufwerk noch eine 60 Euro Software kaufen, bei der aber nicht mal garantiert wird, dass der Film dann läuft (wurde einem aber niergends gesagt, erst als es nicht ging und man sich auf die Suche macht, wieso HTPC + Blu-Ray-Laufwerk + z.B. VLC nicht ausreichen für ne Wiedergabe von Blu-Ray, kommt man auf ein paar wenige Ergebnisse)
Damals verstand ich, wieso die Piraterie immer mehr wird, anscheinend wollen es die Firmen nicht anders.
Ich bin dann so verblieben, dass ich einfach einen Blu-Ray-Player zusätzlich kaufen musste... sensationell.


----------



## Kusanar (22. März 2016)

Tja, entweder du streamst oder du bist Heutzutage schon auf verlorenem Posten. Software, Filme & Musik auf tatsächlichen physischen Medien sind anscheinend out...

Ich hab in meinem HTPC noch kein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk, aber wenn es mit der Anleitung klappt, dann überlege ich mir das vielleicht nochmal. Momentan muss die PS3 herhalten.


----------



## BestNoob (22. März 2016)

Bitte  freut mich dass es euch gefällt und hilft. Ihr könnt euch gerne mit einem Abo bedanken ich mache immer wieder mal Tutorials usw.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. März 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, dass man nach wie vor extremste Verrenkungen machen muss, um diesen Quark abzuspielen. Und dann wundert sich noch jemand, warum Blu-Ray nie so eingeschlagen hat wie die DVD?
> 
> Danke für die Anleitung!


Es hat Gründe warum das in Kodi und VLc nicht drin ist und das sind unter anderem die teuren Lizenzen. Ich wäre mir nicht nicht mal so sicher ob das Tutorial hier zu 100% legal ist und somit gegen die Forenregeln verstößt


----------



## nonamez78 (27. März 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine freie Umsetzung der BR Lizenzen (schon gar nicht von den sich ändernden Schlüsseln, bei welchen die Libs dann den Schlüssel "lernen" müssen). Alles was in Form von DDLs angeboten wird, dürfte aus anderen Tools extrahiert sein, was dann 100% gegen irgendwas verstößt (falls nicht, würden auch alle Projekte ala Kodi oder VLC selbe auf solche Tuts verweisen).


----------



## Kusanar (29. März 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Es hat Gründe warum das in Kodi und VLc nicht drin ist und das sind unter anderem die teuren Lizenzen. Ich wäre mir nicht nicht mal so sicher ob das Tutorial hier zu 100% legal ist und somit gegen die Forenregeln verstößt



Die Gründe sind mir bekannt. Nur verstehe ich nicht, wie man überhaupt so ein doofes Format in die Welt setzen kann, dass dann noch so beschränkt ist bezüglich der Abspielmöglichkeiten und alle Betriebssysteme ausgenommen Microsoftscher Derivate (OS X, alle Linuxe und Unixe) einfach mal so außen vor lässt. Der Verbreitung von BluRay war das definitiv nicht förderlich.

Dass man so natürlich besser im Griff hat, was kopiert werden kann und was nicht, ist ja auch mal wieder ein Schuß, der nach hinten losging, so schnell wie das geknackt war


----------



## BestNoob (27. Mai 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Es hat Gründe warum das in Kodi und VLc nicht drin ist und das sind unter anderem die teuren Lizenzen. Ich wäre mir nicht nicht mal so sicher ob das Tutorial hier zu 100% legal ist und somit gegen die Forenregeln verstößt



Die Filme Industrie hätten schon längst etwas dagegen unternommen wenn es möglich wäre das zu verbieten.
Und scheinbar sind die Foren Admins/Moderatoren hier kompetenter und korrekter als auf anderen Seiten was ich sehr zu schätzen weis. Wurde wegen dem Post ohne Vorwarnung auf 2 anderen Seiten gebannt.
Manche Leute werden im Alltag gemobbed und müssen es dann online an anderen auslassen.

Sollte es gegen die Forenrichtlinien verstoßen bitte ich um einen Hinweis und Link zu den passenden Regeln damit ich daraus lernen kann.


----------



## norse (27. Mai 2016)

Ähm es ist verboten da du hier eine vollständige Anleitung zu etwas illegalem postest.
Die BluRay Lizenz ist kostenpflichtig und wird auch nicht umsonst nur mit Programmen angeboten die gut Geld kosten. Diese DLLs die dort eingefügt werden sind illegal. Nicht ohne Grund bietet VLC offiziell KEINEN BluRay Support.


----------



## soth (27. Mai 2016)

Du weißt nicht was in den Forenregeln steht und brauchst einen Link dazu? 
Reden wir von den Forenregelen die du beim Registrieren lesen solltest und das sogar bestätigt hast?


----------



## Dragonix (27. Mai 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Ähm es ist verboten da du hier eine vollständige Anleitung zu etwas illegalem postest.
> Die BluRay Lizenz ist kostenpflichtig und wird auch nicht umsonst nur mit Programmen angeboten die gut Geld kosten. Diese DLLs die dort eingefügt werden sind illegal. Nicht ohne Grund bietet VLC offiziell KEINEN BluRay Support.



Moin, ohne dass ich's mir angeschaut habe, ich vermut' mal, die DLLs werden die von videolan.org sein. Was daran illegal sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Beim VLC schreit ja auch keiner, dass er illegal ist - DVDs (wofür man nicht mal extra Schlüssel braucht) spielt er ja von Haus aus ab. Das selbe bei den unzähligen Decodern, die meisten sind auch durch Patente etc. geschützt, dafür müssten eigentlich auch Lizenzgebühren abgedrückt werden. Und das selbe ist eben bei den Projekte libaacs [1], libbdplus [2] und libbluray [3] der Fall. Steht auch  dabei, die Projekte implementieren schlicht eine Spezifikation.

Bloß die Keys, bei denen bezweifle ich, dass die hier gerne gesehen werden...

[1] VideoLAN - libaacs
[2] VideoLAN - libbdplus
[3] VideoLAN - libbluray


----------



## JackA (28. Mai 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Die BluRay Lizenz ist kostenpflichtig und wird auch nicht umsonst nur mit Programmen angeboten die gut Geld kosten


Warum zahl ich dann fürne BluRay, die ich dann nicht ansehen kann?


----------



## BestNoob (29. Mai 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Warum zahl ich dann fürne BluRay, die ich dann nicht ansehen kann?


DAS ist eh der Witz an der Sache namens Blu-Ray xD


----------



## DOcean (30. Mai 2016)

BestNoob schrieb:


> DAS ist eh der Witz an der Sache namens Blu-Ray xD



das hat nix mit BluRay an sich zu tun, ist immer so bei einer "neuen" Technologie

VHS -> neues Gerät kaufen
DVD -> neues Gerät kaufen
BluRay -> neues Gerät kaufen
4k BluRay -> neues Gerät kaufen


----------



## Kusanar (30. Mai 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> das hat nix mit BluRay an sich zu tun, ist immer so bei einer "neuen" Technologie
> 
> BluRay -> neues Gerät kaufen



Wenn es damit erledigt wäre, würde ja auch keiner rummosern. Aber dass ich selbst nach dem Kauf eines Blu-Ray-Laufwerks noch derbste Verrenkungen machen muss, um die Blu-Ray auf Nicht-Windows-Systemen abzuspielen, ist schon arg dumm.


----------



## DOcean (30. Mai 2016)

Man muss da mal bißchen über den Tellerrand blicken...

1.
Auch DVDs ließen sich zu Anfang nicht unter Linux abspielen

2.
90% der Leute die BluRay gucken machen das auf einem stinknormalen BluRay Player, von den restlichen 10% setzen vlt mal gerade 1% auf Linux -> der Markt ist einfach zu klein
als das sich die Industrie damit beschäftigt


----------



## Kusanar (30. Mai 2016)

1. Also mit DVDs hatte ich noch nie ein Problem. Weder auf Mac noch auf Linux. Mac OS X hatte schon seit der ersten Version 10.0 einen DVD-Player ins Betriebssystem integriert. Aber da wollten die "Besitzer" des DVD-Standards ja auch noch keine Lizenzzahlungen einsacken...

2. Der Markt ist vielleicht klein, wird aber immer größer. Leider gibt es keinerlei vernünftige und belegbare Statistiken. Allein unter Verwendung von Webseitenstatistiken wirst du vermutlich auf keine vernünftigen Zahlen kommen. Wenn ich mal allein dran denke, wieviele Leute einen RasPi als HTPC verwenden. Und da läuft fix kein Windows drauf  Gut, auf einem RasPi wird vermutlich keiner Blu-Rays gucken, aber allein schon die Tatsache, dass für so manche Leute bei einem HTPC Blu-Ray irrelevant ist, spricht schon Bände.
Mal davon abgesehen gab es bei den Blu-Rays immer wieder mal Probleme beim Abspielen auf Standalone-Geräten, weil sich entweder am Format was geändert (z.B. HTL zu LTH) oder das DRM in die Suppe gespuckt hat (z.B. Avatar). Und dann gab es für manche ältere Geräte nicht mal ein Firmware-Update, es war also ein Neukauf nötig. Auf Standalone-Geräte kann man sich also auch nicht immer verlassen. So problemfrei wie die DVD war die Blu-Ray noch nie, das ist nun mal Fakt.


Blu-Ray ist übrigens seit 2006 am Markt (drei Jahre länger als Windows 7 !!!) und nach wie vor gibt es kein Betriebssystem das mit Bordmitteln Blu-Rays wiedergeben kann. Es gibt auch keine (legale) Gratissoftware, die das kann. Mir fällt da ein schönes Zitat aus dem MS-Forum ein, wo im Thread gefragt wurde warum Windows 7 kein Blu-Ray unterstützt:



> Bluray isn't the way forward. it's a stopgap until broadband gets fast enough.



Zu Deutsch: "Bluray ist kein Schritt in die Zukunft, es ist nur ein Lückenfüller bis Breitband schnell genug ist."


----------



## DOcean (30. Mai 2016)

zu 1.)
Natürlich kostet DVD Lizenzgebühren, rate mal warum Win10 keine DVDs mehr nativ abspielen kann? Auch DVD Inhalte sind verschlüsselt (Content Scramble System – Wikipedia) nur ist das System geknackt, daher kann der VLC und andere DVDs abspielen...

zu 2.)
So bald der Markt groß genug ist wird es Lösungen geben, da bin ich mir sicher.

ABER wahrscheinlich wird er nie groß genug da Streaming das alles begräbt... aber auch beim Streaming stehen die Linux Leute teilweise noch außen vor (Silverlight sei Dank)


----------



## Kusanar (30. Mai 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> zu 1.)
> Natürlich kostet DVD Lizenzgebühren, rate mal warum Win10 keine DVDs mehr nativ abspielen kann? Auch DVD Inhalte sind verschlüsselt (Content Scramble System – Wikipedia) nur ist das System geknackt, daher kann der VLC und andere DVDs abspielen...
> 
> zu 2.)
> ...






			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_Scramble_System schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lizenz selbst ist gebührenfrei...


 Aus deinem Link 
Ja, man könnte jetzt darauf rumreiten, dass es eine Verwaltungsgebühr gibt...

Den Markt haben sich die Erfinder des Blu-Ray-Standards schon selber klein gehalten, indem eben das Format schon mal a) DRM-technisch sehr eingeschränkt wurde und b) die Lizenzzahlungen im Vergleich zum DVD-Format um einiges teurer sind.

Es sind 10 Jahre vergangen und die Verbreitung dieses Krüppelformats spricht Bände. Hätte ich die PS3 nicht und hätte ich nicht zum Geburtstag ein paar Blu-Rays geschenkt bekommen, ich hätte Heute noch kein einziges Blu-Ray-Laufwerk im Haus.


----------



## Captn (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Blu-Ray mit VLC Mediaplayer &amp; Kodi abspielen Tutorial Windows, OSX, Linux*

@Kusanar 

Schau mal nach dem Leawo Blu-Ray Player. Der spielt Blu-Rays ohne Probleme ab, und das für lau.


----------



## Kusanar (30. Mai 2016)

Ach sieh an, gibt's sogar für Mac. Nice, danke für den Link! Hab zwar noch kein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk für den HTPC, aber trotzdem gut zu wissen 

Würd mich interessieren, wie die sich finanzieren... Werbung scheint ja keine integriert zu sein. Wenn man allein schon bedenkt, was für Cinavia an Lizenzkosten anfallen. Und das ist ja nur ein Teil des Kuchens.


----------



## BestNoob (10. Juni 2016)

Es gibt noch:

aunplayer Aun Player – Best Free Blu-ray DVD Player & Video Player Software
leawo Leawo Blu-ray Player, eine professionelle Blu-ray/DVD Media Player Software

und dann noch Kodi und der VLC Player, Power DVD


----------

